# Amplificador alimentado por puerto USB



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 13, 2007)

Alguien tiene algún circuito para hacer un amplificador chico para la pc por alimentación USB?, de unos 10 W mas o menos.

gracias


----------



## 207324 (Jul 13, 2007)

Me parece que no se puede llegar a extraer esa potencia de un puerto usb.

Espero no equivocarme, pero si no recuerdo mal son 5v por 500mA y eso son poco mas de 2W que no te alcanzan ni para alimentar el amplificador, jeje


----------



## JV (Jul 13, 2007)

En efecto, son 5V 500mA en un puerto USB.

Saludos..


----------



## broka (Jul 14, 2007)

gente, les comento que vi unos parlantes comerciales, para notebooks que se alimentaban via usb, asi que pues si existen, pero yo lo dejaria algo como para un circuito de muy baja potencia, pues unos 2 watts estarian bien...

pero si bien vamos, que el pc osea la fuente de poder es capas de suministrar hasta 20 amperios, con los 12 volts, eso es harto..pues dependiendo, de la fuente, yo poseo una de 550w atx, bueno...lo interesante seria fabricar un amplificador que se pueda alimentar con una fuente de pc, eso estaría de locos , saludos gente


----------



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 15, 2007)

buen.. por eso yo les decia ... tengo uno que tiene el pin para enchufar el puerto usb. el tema es que suena bajo debido  al bajo amperaje y al bajo voltaje qu e este puerto suministra..y encima suena muy feo! .. ya que no se podria, tendriamos que buscar hacerlo con una fuente como dijo BROKA, la fuente que tngo yo parece ser simmetrica la parte que va para el mother, +-12V y creo que 7.5A o algo asi! despues le confirmo.. alguno por casualidad sabe o tiene algun circuito para hacer o probarlo ?? avisen cualquier cosa.


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2007)

Ten en cuenta que la parte de -12v es de muy bajo amperaje.
Si quieres usar los +12v con un amplificador usa un TDA y si quieres más potencia puedes armar una fuente switching.

Saludos


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 7, 2010)

comprate unos de computadora, ya te vienen con los parlantes y todo, va a ser mas fácil


----------



## abndol (Ene 22, 2011)

Que tal, hace un tiempo quería algo parecido y construí el TEA2025B, aunque es de muy poca potencia (alrededor de 2Watt) se puede conectar al puerto USB...


----------

